# Taxi Etiquette!



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

My first six weeks here have been a real learning experience, particularly when it comes to taxis. When I first arrived I was so well behaved, not getting into a taxi if someone else had booked it, apologising when they couldn't find the obscure Jebel Ali Freezone, giving tips.......

Now my time being driven is coming to an end, things I have learned include:

1. Take time to find directions for whereever it is you intend to go, before getting in a taxi.

2. When waiting for a prebooked taxi, stand next to the Indian bellboy so he can give directions over your phone.

3. Taxi booked in the name of Mrs Szwetcholingollingo, 'yes mate, thats me'

4. As only one in three taxis ever turn up.....book three at five minute intervals.

5. Learn to breathe through your mouth.

6. When paying with a 100dhs note, check that the change actually contains a 50dhs note and not a screwed up 5dhs.

7. The little customer satisfaction keypad onthe back of the chairs isn't connected to anything.

8. It's ok to shout when they they try reversing up the SZR after missing a turn.

It's been fun, but I'm off to get my driving licence tomorrow!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

cadas said:


> My first six weeks here have been a real learning experience, particularly when it comes to taxis. When I first arrived I was so well behaved, not getting into a taxi if someone else had booked it, apologising when they couldn't find the obscure Jebel Ali Freezone, giving tips.......
> 
> Now my time being driven is coming to an end, things I have learned include:
> 
> ...



hahahahahah, I like the "its ok to yell part".


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cadas said:


> My first six weeks here have been a real learning experience, particularly when it comes to taxis. When I first arrived I was so well behaved, not getting into a taxi if someone else had booked it, apologising when they couldn't find the obscure Jebel Ali Freezone, giving tips.......
> 
> Now my time being driven is coming to an end, things I have learned include:
> 
> ...



This is absolutely hillarious (and true!!). I can't seem to stop laughing!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just get in, grunt and fart.

When in Rome.....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

cadas said:


> My first six weeks here have been a real learning experience, particularly when it comes to taxis. When I first arrived I was so well behaved, not getting into a taxi if someone else had booked it, apologising when they couldn't find the obscure Jebel Ali Freezone, giving tips.......
> 
> Now my time being driven is coming to an end, things I have learned include:
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness this is so funny and way too true. I am taxing it for now, since my car is in the shop and as soon as I got into that first Taxi I remembered why I made it a top priority to get a car.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

All so so true. 
I'm still too scared to try the whole driving (on other side of the road/car) thing, 
although I cant be any worse than the taxi drivers.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

cadas said:


> My first six weeks here have been a real learning experience, particularly when it comes to taxis. When I first arrived I was so well behaved, not getting into a taxi if someone else had booked it, apologising when they couldn't find the obscure Jebel Ali Freezone, giving tips.......
> 
> Now my time being driven is coming to an end, things I have learned include:
> 
> ...



I have to say, there is a corresponding "driving etiquette"!! I never in my wildest dreams thought I would drive as I do here - without any etiquette at all!! I find myself NOT letting people in, honking like there is no tomorrow, and just really not driving like I did at home. Oh gosh, I hope it doesn't stick!!


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! For a second, I thought I was recounting my experience of living in NYC.Guess it won't be too difficult for me to adjust, huh?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I would add:

pretend you understand your drivers small talk no matter how bad is "english" is... just smile and nod every now and then...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No not at all, as you're most likely in the taxi with a cousin of the driver you sat with in NY 



gforce23 said:


> Wow! For a second, I thought I was recounting my experience of living in NYC.Guess it won't be too difficult for me to adjust, huh?


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Becareful, Taxi drivers may be reading this forum.

The morning after starting the thread I had to go to the airport.


That journey will live long in the memory........we raced a cayenne.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Uhm, please dont compare NYC to Dubai. nooooooooooooooo. lol. 
I have found in Dubai, just hope in the taxi, tell them where u are going, dont tell them b4 u hop in. And if they say they are not going, you dont get out. If you dont mind getting into yelling matches, then here is ur avenue ( i find even for the entertainment value, Dubai taxi tires me out).

There are some very decent taxi drivers in Dubai, i wouldnt treat them all the same, till of course they act bad, then u are definitely not getting a tip. And i will count you the lose change and slam ur door.


gforce23 said:


> Wow! For a second, I thought I was recounting my experience of living in NYC.Guess it won't be too difficult for me to adjust, huh?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

> 5. Learn to breathe through your mouth.


Just spray some perfume on the tissue and put it near to your nose while sitting in the taxi.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> Just spray some perfume on the tissue and put it near to your nose while sitting in the taxi.


I can think of a few instances when even if I had sprayed a whole bottle of perfume, it wouldn't have made any difference. That's when I decide to get out of the taxi early and walk the rest of the way - there is only so long I can hold my breath for!


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha. all so very true

why do they make you feel like they are doing you a favour??? its there job for gods sake!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I can think of a few instances when even if I had sprayed a whole bottle of perfume, it wouldn't have made any difference. That's when I decide to get out of the taxi early and walk the rest of the way - there is only so long I can hold my breath for!


In this cause Maz. I will start new business selling oxygen can for the taxi. I will be the fastest person to became millionaire .
Any partner
And this is sample “ A can of grapefruit scented oxygen, complete with breathing mask ”


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

DXB-NY said:


> Uhm, please dont compare NYC to Dubai. nooooooooooooooo. lol.
> I have found in Dubai, just hope in the taxi, tell them where u are going, dont tell them b4 u hop in. And if they say they are not going, you dont get out. If you dont mind getting into yelling matches, then here is ur avenue ( i find even for the entertainment value, Dubai taxi tires me out).
> 
> There are some very decent taxi drivers in Dubai, i wouldnt treat them all the same, till of course they act bad, then u are definitely not getting a tip. And i will count you the lose change and slam ur door.


Err.. so that's one point to Dubai. None of 'em in NYC are even half-decent.
I'm guessing (or rather praying) that barreling down the wrong way in a busy one-way street with the starboard on the pavement is probably something that cabbies in DXB avoid, unlike those stoned ****s in Manhattan.



cadas said:


> That journey will live long in the memory........we raced a cayenne.


And won?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

littlemissconfused said:


> All so so true.
> I'm still too scared to try the whole driving (on other side of the road/car) thing,
> 'although I cant be any worse than the taxi drivers'.


And Honey don't forget that we need more safe drives on the road. And don't forget to indicate I love blinkers


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

A box of tissues would be a great idea maybe the driver could use one instead of sticking his finger up his nose and I could puke in it when he makes me sick


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> And Honey don't forget that we need more safe drives on the road. And don't forget to indicate I love blinkers


Hi macca
Even If you will but two people waving behind the car every time will turn Instead of the blinker. Still will get in the accident. Because Whatever you are caution on the road others are neglect.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

If we all try to indicate that might be one less accident. It makes it easier for predestians too especially when your not allowed to give them a gesture for trying to trim your arse off


----------

